# Marina Del Rey Neighbors????



## Jessica Ward (May 4, 2012)

Bought My First Boat, she's a 38 foot Catalina Sloop, Love her, would love to get to know some fellow marina del rey neighbors!!


----------



## CaptainWabamun (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your new boat Jessica. I have sailed several times with a friend on his 38 on the east coast of Canada. Always enjoyed the sail. I am now living in landlocked Alberta and except for charter trips occasionally to the coast I sail my 27 Catalina on a large Alberta lake, alas ....

Does Marina Del Rey allow live aboards? Playing with the idea of purchasing a boat and lodging it in Southern California. 

Northern regards.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Howdy, neighbor! I'm in G basin. feel free to ask about the area. I'm out there all the time.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

CaptainWabamun said:


> Congratulations on your new boat Jessica. I have sailed several times with a friend on his 38 on the east coast of Canada. Always enjoyed the sail. I am now living in landlocked Alberta and except for charter trips occasionally to the coast I sail my 27 Catalina on a large Alberta lake, alas ....
> 
> Does Marina Del Rey allow live aboards? Playing with the idea of purchasing a boat and lodging it in Southern California.
> 
> Northern regards.


Let me guess, you currently sail out of Seba Beach?


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

...and yes, they do allow liveaboards, though there are limited openings. If you are on your boat more than three nights a week, they jack up the rate and call you 'live aboard'. I believe each finger is limited to three of you.


----------



## CaptainWabamun (Dec 13, 2011)

cupper3 said:


> Let me guess, you currently sail out of Seba Beach?


Yes - at SBYC...do you have a connection to the Lake?


----------



## CaptainWabamun (Dec 13, 2011)

rbrasi said:


> ...and yes, they do allow liveaboards, though there are limited openings. If you are on your boat more than three nights a week, they jack up the rate and call you 'live aboard'. I believe each finger is limited to three of you.


Thanks - going to have to build in some local time to explore the marina.

Cheers.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

CaptainWabamun said:


> Yes - at SBYC...do you have a connection to the Lake?


Been fishing/boating both summer and winter (ice fishing) and doing extensive conservation work especially at East Pit with Trans-Alta as partners for a couple of decades now. Their decommissioning the power plant means more conservation land they are donating, but the peregrine nesting site on the tower will be gone.

I've been involved in the purchase of some of the conservation lands outside of the Trans-Alta donations in the area (mostly the approval of funds through a couple of conservation nonprofits I've been active in).


----------



## Jessica Ward (May 4, 2012)

Awesome! Im in Basin D. We will have to try to get together. I was just out there for 4 days, got home saturday night. Will be back out in three weeks.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Jessica, which side of D Basin are you on? I have a Cat 36 right near the Ship's Store on the Panay side. Welcome to the neighborhood.

Mike


----------



## Jessica Ward (May 4, 2012)

I am right by pacific mariners yacht club.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Jessica Ward said:


> I am right by pacific mariners yacht club.


Cool, you're on those fancy new docks. I'm on the old decrepit wooden docks.

Mike


----------

